# The Fair~Lane Hotel (Scare~Lane Hotel) 2013 Halloween Party



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
We had a great party last Saturday, the 26th of October. Our theme was a "haunted hotel" (my daughters idea)…since it was located on Fairlane Road, we called it the "Fair~Lane" Hotel….also known as the "Scare~Lane" hotel.

The invite sent out this year was a two part animated .gif…
here's the first image…









…and the second









Check out the signage that we had as guests arrived for the party. More photos to follow…






We used a new "Mr.Cool" fog machine out front…which kept the fog low to the ground. 
Later, at about 9pm…the coastal fog came in so thick, you could only drive at about 10mph when leaving the party!









Your helpful hotel staff and a blood bank robber!









The Fair~Lane staff… Myra Maynze (guest/ghost services), Barry De Hachet (manager), Donna DaDead (director of the "Curl Up & Dye" Beauty Salon and Night Spa)









A recent guest, waiting for her taxi…









The hotel manager, assisting the house band "The Dead Ringers" (The Glasgow Tiki Shakers) in setting up…



















































Do you want to see more?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really awesome job Surfbeatnik!! I love the band you had (Dead Ringers, LOL) and nice choice of the hotel's prop for your front desk guy. LIB made a nice looking maid. Did you guys use cut PVC pipe for your piano to pipe organ conversion? Came out well. Your signage and invite were beautifully done. Great layout and choice of fonts. Very classy look overall.

So how did you do the "lenticular" Fair-Lane/Scare-Lane signage over the entryway? That was really cool. (_You guys have to watch the video_.) Love a tutorial if possible.

Welcome to the Forum and thanks so much for sharing your hotel with us!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Spookie, 

The band was amazing! They are actually the "Glasgow Tiki Shakers" (iTunes and CD Baby) that graciously allowed me to change their name for the night to "The Dead Ringers"…as we were originally going to have one of our daughters make some bell-hop costumes for them. 

The pipe organ was made from cardboard tubes, harvested from the architectural firm I work at. We have an on-site print company and they gave me the tubes…add a little gold, bronze and black paint, along with some hot glue and bingo…you have a pipe organ.

The lenticular sign was inspired by an "Antiques Roadshow" a few months ago wherein they had a sign from the early 20th century on for appraisal. It was made of black foam core board, black matte board, fluorescent paint, some 1x2's and 2 black lights. I'll work up a "how-to" in the not too distant future.

If you noticed the lightning and thunder during the video, it was from a FireFly FF-301 lighting effects controller that our co-host ordered for the party. I highly recommend this unit and the high-powered LED light, a ProLight LED flood we got with it.

All told, we had about 90+ guests at one time or another during the course of the evening.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I'll definitely be looking for the tutorial to see how you did the sign. I'm assuming it's static and uses a slotted kind of "view" area that changes what you see as you walk from further away to underneath. Very, very cool especially if that's all the materials you need. If it is slotted and slanted, then you did an amazing job painting it and achieving a good angle on all the slots.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a fantastic job!! I did notice the lighting during the video and thought, 'wow, what a cool effect!". Rofl over "Curl Up & Dye" Beauty Salon.  Looks like a blast!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You did an amazing job. The signs and props were really cool, thanks for sharing the video


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome party and great decor. The sign that changes at the entrance was my fave. The front desk was very eerie. Fantastic theme and very original!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's a pic from another area of the hotel, just to the right of the front desk…a short hallway that leads to the family room. We converted the coat closet to an elevator of DOOM…









…and when you push the button, you get a loud scream and an illuminated skeleton (Costco Skelly)…


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

A soak in the "Hot Tub of Terror" will cost you an arm and a leg…


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Tremendous work; thanks for sharing! 

I'm getting closer and closer to going with a haunted hotel for 2014....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Surfbeatnik, thought you'd want to know that your Tub photo doesn't show up...at least on my device. Just says attachment and when I click on it doesn't bring up the photo.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Surfbeatnik, thought you'd want to know that your Tub photo doesn't show up...at least on my device. Just says attachment and when I click on it doesn't bring up the photo.


Try it again…I think I fixed it…


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh that hot tub pool is great. Like a scene out of CSI! Thanks for fixing the photo.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazing work! Great details!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my, This looks amazing, I want to come to your party next year.  Great job!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! That looks like fun!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Surfbeatnik, just found this post. Awesome job! I love that lenticular sign. Make sure you post the link to your how to on this thread.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Did you ever get around to posting a tutorial for the lenticular sign? Or you could just mail me yours!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Badgirl, Very sorry about not posting the tutorial for the sign..I didn't take any pictures during the process of making it and it has been in storage at our co-hosts house since last years party. We're having another party this year and our theme is again, The Fair~Lane Hotel...only this year, we have made some improvements to the hotel such as, the latest in steam-powered technology! This coming weekend will be our second Prop Construction day and I will snap some pics of the sign I made last year, prior to modifying to fit the steam-punk theme for this year. You'll still have 2 months to make your own!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

oh yeah...we were able to resurrect last years band, "The Dead Ringers"...they're coming back for more!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Surf beatnik! glad your back....everyone loved your haunt....


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Surfbeatnik said:


> Badgirl, Very sorry about not posting the tutorial for the sign..I didn't take any pictures during the process of making it and it has been in storage at our co-hosts house since last years party. We're having another party this year and our theme is again, The Fair~Lane Hotel...only this year, we have made some improvements to the hotel such as, the latest in steam-powered technology! This coming weekend will be our second Prop Construction day and I will snap some pics of the sign I made last year, prior to modifying to fit the steam-punk theme for this year. You'll still have 2 months to make your own!


Awesome! Please take lots of pics, and any instructions would be super helpful.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...lane-hotel-lenticular-sign-tutorial-sort.html


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVED the job you did with this theme. So much fun!!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Hilda! This year we're keeping the overall theme but, with some renovations utilizing the latest in steam powered technology. Our first go at Steampunk!


----------

